# haunting with an x-10



## NickG (Sep 12, 2006)

has anybody used an x-10 system? I called my parents yesterday to see if my Dad still had our grain sack full of fruit-tree netting (Basically heavy duty cheese cloth) and he wasn't sure... but he mentioned he picked up a x10 at a yardsale this summer and played with it a couple of times but it didn't do just what he wanted it to. He mentioned software updates so I iguess it has the PC interface. 

Sounds like I can use it as a economical haunt controller? he offered to mail it down here. (they're 1200 miles away)

I read the wolfstone notes on them...


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

I have an x-10 system. The touch pad just died this week and I had the motion detectors working with it.
It's and ok system but the software wasn't the greatest IMO.


----------



## Xpendable (Sep 19, 2006)

I highly recommend Insteon instead of X10. It's more reliable and more advanced. It's also backwards compatible with X10. I'm writing a program to trigger spotlight fades and other effects timed to halloween music.


----------



## Xpendable (Sep 19, 2006)

Opps, should have given a link. www.insteon.com. Available for purchase at www.smarthome.com and www.automatedoutlet.com.


----------



## NickG (Sep 12, 2006)

thanks for the idea.... in this case, free is a key word here.


----------

